# مادة ترسيب الذهب



## hasan21 (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن اسم المادة المستخدمة لترسيب الذهب بعد حله بالماء الملكي


----------



## COCl2 (15 فبراير 2011)

أعتقد سيانيد الصوديوم , لست متأكد لكني قرأت مرة أنه يستعمل في الذهب الخام لترسيبه
شو هاد السائل الملكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (15 فبراير 2011)

cocl2 قال:


> أعتقد سيانيد الصوديوم , لست متأكد لكني قرأت مرة أنه يستعمل في الذهب الخام لترسيبه
> شو هاد السائل الملكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 المحلول يعالج بسيانيد الصوديوم لتشكيل معقد الذهب والسيانيد ثم يضاف اليه الزنك المعدني على شكل مسحوق ناعم فيترسب الذهب الحر على شكل مسحوق ويجب الحذر جدا عند استعمال السيانيد لسميته الشديدة ولهذا السبب يجب غسل مسوق الذهب وترشيحه بالماء جيدا 
مع التوفيق


----------



## ربيع عاطر (15 فبراير 2011)

COCl2 قال:


> شو هاد السائل الملكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
حسب معلوماتي: 

السائل الملكي (الماء الملكي) هو حمض HNO3 مع حمض HCl 

وقد اكتشفه جابر بن حيان رحمه الله


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (15 فبراير 2011)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> حسب معلوماتي:
> 
> السائل الملكي (الماء الملكي) هو حمض hno3 مع حمض hcl
> 
> وقد اكتشفه جابر بن حيان رحمه الله


 ثلاثة حجوم من حمض الكلور وحجم واحد من حمض الآزوت


----------



## ربيع عاطر (16 فبراير 2011)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> ثلاثة حجوم من حمض الكلور وحجم واحد من حمض الآزوت


 
أفدتني، شكرا لك


----------



## ذهب24 (21 فبراير 2011)

*الاخ hasan21 قم بتبخير الماء الملكي سيبقى كلوريد الذهب وبتسخين يتحرر الكلور ويتبقى الذهب 
كن حذر من الابخرة فهي سامة جدا 
اود ان اعرف من اين احضرت الماء الملكي*​


----------



## hamza_mohamed (7 يوليو 2012)

*بعد اذن حضرتك انت مش عارف الماء الملكي اصلا لو سمحت لا تضع اجابات غير صحيحة ؟
*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ الكريم يمكن ترسيب الذهب الذائب فى محلول الماء الملكى بالطرق الاتية اولا بمادة صوديوم ميتا بيسلفايد بعد اذابتها فى وزنها ماء ثانيا مادة الهيدرو كينون تقوم بترسيب الذهب من الماء الملكى سريعا ثالثا التسخين حتى يتبخر المحلول ويبقى الذهب رابعا واخير بمادة المغنسيوم التى تقوم بتبخير المحلول حتى يبقى الذهب وهذه المادة عبارة عن قطع تضع قطعة فتفور وتقوم بتبخير الماء جزئيا ثم تضع قطعة اخرى وهكذا حتى يتبخر تماما ويبقى الذهب


----------



## mohamed sayed2 (24 يوليو 2013)

اي حدعايز يتعرف او يتعلم على طرق استخلاص واستخراج الذهب وتحليله وترسيبه وتنيقيته من التراب او بورد الكمبيوتر او بورد التليفونات وطرق الصهر يكلمني على الرقم ده 01228219893 من 10 صباحا الى 10 مساءا


----------

